# PC zusammengebaut, brauche nun kostenloses BS



## Jokido (15. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

werde in den nächsten Tagen meinen Rechner zusammenbauen, 955BE-Cpu und 4GB DD3 Ram auf nem  Asus M4-785 Board, hab nun keine Möglichkeit Windows 7 von der Uni-Plattform runterzuladen,welches wir kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen. Dachte mir deshalb ich installiere vorerst ein kostenloses BS wie Linux etc. um den Rechner starten zu können und dann hinterher das win 7 selber herunterzuladen. 
Wäre super wenn ihr mir dazu noch ein passendes Brennprogramm empfehlen könntet (wenn möglich auch freeware), damit ich die Win7-Iso als bootbare DVD brennen kann?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, 

Jokido


----------



## PontifexM (15. Januar 2010)

Brennprogramm - Google-Suche


----------



## cookiebrandt (15. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, am einfachsten wird es, wenn du irgendeine gut ausgestattete Live-CD nimmst (Ubuntu, Knoppix etc.), da musst du das OS nicht mal installieren. Dort werden diverse Brennprogramme idR schon dabei sein.

MfG


----------



## xEbo (15. Januar 2010)

Man kann auch vom USB Stick installieren.


----------



## Sight (15. Januar 2010)

Schnell und einfach, Image Burn!  The Official ImgBurn Website


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. Januar 2010)

Könnte evetuell problematisch werden. 
Bei der Installation erkennt Linux zwar Windows, aber nicht umgekehrt.
Wenn du also Linux zuerst installierst und dann Windows, wird Windows dir seinen Bootmanager aufzwingen und Linux startet nicht mehr. Manuell für Linux nen Eintrag im MS Bootloader zu machen is ziemlich kompliziert.

Mein Rat: Lad dir Knoppix runter (oder PCGH DVD), starte es, lad Win 7 runter, brenns auf ne DVD und fertig. Deshalb extra ne Linux Distri zu installieren ist doch viel zu aufwendig...


----------



## cookiebrandt (15. Januar 2010)

Dein Rat ist richtig, aber wieso sollte er Probleme mit dem Bootmanager haben, wenn er danach eh nur Windows haben will?


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Januar 2010)

Linux-Distributionen haben von Haus aus alles wichtige (auch iso-Brenner) dabei. 
Problem: Womit das Linux brennen?
Lösung: Nimm dir ne Live-CD von irgendwo her. Entweder du hast eh noch eine – oder du kaufst halt ne Zeitschrift. (Würde übrigens zu Ubuntu raten, das hat in der Regel die beste Hardware-Unterstützung.)


----------



## xEbo (16. Januar 2010)

HowTo: Windows 7 von USB Stick installieren | SECURITY-BLOG.EU

da du student bist , machst das einfach im Rechenzentrum deiner Uni und dann passt das..


----------

